# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Juan Ordeix

## winehouse

hoy lei en blogdemagia el truco que hizo en el campeonato mundial de la FISM y simplemente por lo que he leido de mentalismo me resulto imposible lo que hizo. A ustedes no?

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Hombre, imposible no debe ser cuando él pudo hacerlo. Date cuenta que en las descripciones de los efectos siempre se omiten pistas importantes o en el mejor de los casos falta algún "pequeño" detalle...

Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

> hoy lei en blogdemagia el truco que hizo en el campeonato mundial de la FISM y simplemente por lo que he leido de mentalismo me resulto imposible lo que hizo. A ustedes no?


Eso es lo que pretendía el buen señor.
Si hubiera logrado menos, no habría merecido competir en la FISM.

Si el post es por ver si alguien da una idea de cómo lo hizo, colleja para el primero que hable.

----------


## quiquem

Santiago, esa experiencia es simple...te invito a que pienses como hacer ese efecto y estudies algunos libros de mentalismo, Corinda, Aquellarre, Aneman y te daras mas que cuenta como lo hizo. ánimo que es sencillo.

----------


## winehouse

lo entiendo y no lo hago para que me digan, nada mas queria saber sabia lguno mas o menos sabia eso...........

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Yo por mi parte sólo te puedo decir que no tengo ni idea de cómo lo hace... y olé por él que se ha llevado el primer premio, sí señor!!!!

Salu2!!!

----------


## Albericu

Pues si pudes decir que efecto era.Yo lo vi ayer en la Gala Del Congreso Nacional en Barcelona y me encanto un efecto que el espectador nombra una cantidad,un billete y una numeración,otro elige una carta y una fecha y en un sobre predicción,abierto por el espectador aparece la cantidad,el billete tiene la numeración,hay la fecha escrita y aparece la carta del espectador.No se si sera el mismo efecto.No he podido ir a la conferéncia poir trabajo pero espero que algun amigo de la SEI me pase las notas.Salu2

----------


## winehouse

es ese efecto efectivamente, si me podrias por favor contar acerca de la conferencia cuando sepas algo. gracias

----------


## Servasky

> Santiago, esa experiencia es simple...te invito a que pienses como hacer ese efecto y estudies algunos libros de mentalismo, Corinda, Aquellarre, Aneman y te daras mas que cuenta como lo hizo. ánimo que es sencillo.


Con el debido respeto, dudo muchísimo que esa experiencia sea simple. ¿Por qué iba a querer comprarle el efecto Copperfield si es tan simple?

----------


## LONGSHOT

La madre que lo... Pero este tio es la leche, pedazo de prediccion. 
Para mi que fue suerte y puso en el sobre una quiniela de cosas a ver si le salia de chiripa y le tocava la muñeca pepona, y bingooo   :Lol:  .
Ahora en serio es para quitarse el sombrero y sin duda si fuera un efecto sencillo "David" ya sabria como hacerlo y se ahorraria comprarlo. 
La verdad es que el fism es lo mas de lo mas.

----------


## Ariel77scorpions

Editado por repetición.

----------


## jaraesquel

Hola gente, Soy Leonel De Argentina. Aqui Juan Ordeix conduce un programa de tv los martes alas 23Hs. En el primer programa uno de los trucos consistio en ir a un campamento de jovenes, pidio objetos preciados por ellos( eran unos 5 jovenes) de personas que ya no estaban vivas, las envolvio, hizo desaparecer el pañuelo y luego lo encontraron unos metros bosque adentro. en la frente de uno de los chicos se escribio un nombre mientras le rosaba con ceniza, e hizo lo mismo en una tabla sin que le dieran una sola inicial de los nombres en los que pensaban los pibes( todos nombres de personas muertas). Yo se que se pueden hacer cosas increibles(por eso se llama magia no?) pero esto me parecio un poco mucho. Uds que saben mucho mas que yo de esto que opinan?

----------


## BusyMan

> si fuera un efecto sencillo "David" ya sabria como hacerlo y se ahorraria comprarlo.


No creo que David Copperfield tenga que ir racaneando efectos sin pagarle lo merecido a un autor. ¿Por quién le tomas?




> La verdad es que el fism es lo mas de lo mas.


¿A qué te refieres?

----------


## cuenk

Programa sobre mentalismo de Juan Ordénix en Argentina, aquí parece ser que van colgando los capítulos.

http://www.canal13.com.ar/home/capit...traccionmental

----------


## uriel_byron

La predicción sin duda, fué perfecta. Una verdadera obra de arte. No me parece que sea nada sencilla, y con los conocimientos que se reflejan en los libros antes mencionados únicamente puedo tener una vaga idea de parte del método empleado y que no se basa más que en suposiciones de modo que...
Enfín, todo sea dicho... Mis respetos para el señor Ordeix.

----------


## Theother

Nota MOderador: Leete las normas del foro, no se pueden desvelar secretos

----------


## Kíno el Mago

¡Hola compañeros!

 Aquí podéis descargaros, el primer capítulo del impresionante
 Mentalista Juan Ordix.

http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...8/am080108.flv


 ¿Alguién sabe porque no sale la K de quílo en los mensajes?
 pues hay que escribirlo con q

 Saludos
 Quino el Mago


__________________________________________________  _
 La Magia es el arte de engañar sin mentir    (Níckolas Mártin)

----------


## Kíno el Mago

¡Hola!

 Aquí esta la segunda entrega.


http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...5/am150108.flv





 Saludos
Quíno el Mago 

__________________________________________________  _
 La Magia es el arte de engañar sin mentir    (Níckolas Mártin)

----------


## Kíno el Mago

¡Hola!

 Aquí esta la tercera, entrega de Juan Ordeix


http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...2/am220108.flv



   Saludos
 Quíno el Mago
__________________________________________________  _
 La Magia es el arte de engañar sin mentir    (Níckolas Mártin)

----------


## Kíno el Mago

De nuevo estóy con todos vosotros con la cuarta entrega

 de Juan Ordeix


http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...gmam290108.flv




 Saludos
Quíno el Mago
__________________________________________________  _
 La Magia es el arte de engañar sin mentir    (Níckolas Mártin

----------


## Kíno el Mago

Aquí esta la quinta entrega, espero que la difruteis.


http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...5/am050208.flv




Saludos
Quíno el Mago
__________________________________________________  _
 La Magia es el arte de engañar sin mentir    (Níckolas Mártin)

----------


## Kíno el Mago

De momento este es el último capitulo que hay colgado, y es

 el sexto, que aquí lo tenéis a vuestra disposición.



http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...2/am120208.flv



  Saludos
Quíno el Mago
__________________________________________________  _
 La Magia es el arte de engañar sin mentir    (Níckolas Mártin)

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Theother, llevas dos mensajes y en los dos has explicado claramente como es el truco. En este foro no de debe explicar ningún truco pues lo pueden ver los muggles, digo los no magos.

Un saludo.

----------


## Theother

Perdon   :Oops:  , no lei las reglas del foro solamente conozco las comunes a todos los foros como la de no spamear como hace kino el mago  :P

----------


## J.C.

> Perdon   , no lei las reglas del foro solamente conozco las comunes a todos los foros como la de no spamear como hace kino el mago  :P


La regla general a todos los foros, no trata acerca de una prohibición de poner páginas webs externas relacionadas a los temas de un thread. Dicha regla general se basa en nunca poner un enlace a otro foro.

----------


## Theother

Spamear implica poner en 5 mjes distintos lo que podias poner en 1 para subir la cantidad de mensajes que te aparece debajo del nick  :o (no tiene nada que ver este smiley pero lo pongo por que ta copado)

----------


## J.C.

> Spamear implica poner en 5 mjes distintos lo que podias poner en 1 para subir la cantidad de mensajes que te aparece debajo del nick  :o (no tiene nada que ver este smiley pero lo pongo por que ta copado)


Tenés razón, disculpame, lo entendí diferente.

----------


## BusyMan

No majo, spam es el envío de publicidad no solicitada. Ale.

----------


## Pardo

Hos habeis ido un poco del tema, creo yo....

----------


## Ring

No es Spam, es Flood.
Por cierto, Juan Ordeix no estuvo el año pasado en el Teatreneu?

----------


## Kíno el Mago

Perdona Theother, creí que lo hacia bien, el próximo episodio

 espero hacerlo en un solo mensaje.





 Saludos
Quíno el Mago
__________________________________________________  _
 La Magia es el arte de engañar sin mentir    (Níckolas Mártin)

----------


## Kíno el Mago

¡Hola compañeros!

 Aquí os dejo la séptima entrega del mentalista Ordeix,
 espéro que la difrutéis, y no creo que sea el mejor.


http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...l_19022008.flv






Saludos
Quíno el Mago
__________________________________________________  _
 La Magia es el arte de engañar sin mentir    (Níckolas Mártin)

----------


## Theother

Algo que no me gusta es la "complicidad" en la magia, o sea los compinches. Me parece que usar gente le resta nivel al mago no se que opinaran. 
Con respecto a las ilusiones que hace ahi son buenas solo tengo una duda con relacion a la ultima pero creo que lo sabe previamente.

----------


## leonard

A mi me pasó algo con este excelente mentalista...soy de rosario, argentina.....hincha del club de fútbol Newells Old Boys...este mentalista es hincha de san Lorenzo.... En uno de sus programas...hace algo con las dos hinchadasa..predice el resultado goles!!! con dos hinchas distintos...pero hasta ahi pense en q ue estaria arreglado...me sorprendió que los dos periodistas de aque, bien conocidos.....hayan aceptado ese desafio....colgando el sobre en su cabina de transmisión.....digo....es arreglo esto? Porque predecir semejante cosa como un resultado!!!! Que opinan gente? gracias...

----------


## quiquem

Estimado Leonard, si viste magia entonces quedate con esa sensación de lo inexplicable...cuando te adentres en el estudio del mentalismo encontraras las respuestas a lo que estabas buscando...mientras tanto por que arruinarlo? 
aqui no te dirán el secreto.

----------


## generator

> A mi me pasó algo con este excelente mentalista...soy de rosario, argentina.....hincha del club de fútbol Newells Old Boys...este mentalista es hincha de san Lorenzo.... En uno de sus programas...hace algo con las dos hinchadasa..predice el resultado goles!!! con dos hinchas distintos...pero hasta ahi pense en * ue estaria arreglado...me sorprendió que los dos periodistas de aque, bien conocidos.....hayan aceptado ese desafio....colgando el sobre en su cabina de transmisión.....digo....es arreglo esto? Porque predecir semejante cosa como un resultado!!!! Que opinan gente? gracias...


capo yo tambien soy de argentina, no coincido con el ke te contesto recien, pero igualmente tiene razon en ke no vas a conseguir ninguna respuesta.
pero puede servirte de motivacion para aprender mas sobre mentalismo
y soy de san lorenzo, como me dolio ese partido!

----------


## leonard

A ver gente...ya se que acá no me darán la respuesta.....de hecho llevo mucho tiempo en este foro..se como se maneja...digo que fue algo muy sorprendente este efecto......de este mentalista.......a ver que opiniión les daba....sólamente...

Si, amigo cuervo.......ese partido fue duro......es asi el futbol y la vida....
Saludos!!!!

----------


## LONGSHOT

Hola leonard , es un buen efecto, y para cualquiera que no sea mentalista o no sepa mentalismo, es un efecto inexplicable, de eso se trata, compañero, y a un que podria, hay muchas formas de hacer el efecto sin que todo este amañado... La de veces que he oido esta frase en mentalismo..."es que todo esta amañado", "mira como se parecen, para mi que son hermanos" y asi las que quieras. Me alegro de que allas disfrutado del efecto, si no , para que verlo, y para que hacerlo.

----------


## Kíno el Mago

Perdonar el retraso, pero ya lo tenéis de nuevo el enlace 

del episodio Nº.8 del mentalista Juan Ordeix. 



http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...l_26022008.flv 



   Saludos 
 Kino el Mago
__________________________________________________  ____ 
La Magia es el arte de engañar sin mentir         (Níckolas Mártin)

----------


## generator

> Perdonar el retraso, pero ya lo tenéis de nuevo el enlace 
> 
> del episodio Nº.8 del mentalista Juan Ordeix. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...l_26022008.flv 
> 
> 
> ...


amigo, todos los videos de juan ordeix estan en www.canal13.com.ar (en la derecha hacer click en Atraccion Mental", los suben enseguida y tienen muy buena calidad
saludos!

----------


## J.C.

> Iniciado por *íno el Mago
> 
> Perdonar el retraso, pero ya lo tenéis de nuevo el enlace 
> 
> del episodio Nº.8 del mentalista Juan Ordeix. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videosfla.uigc.net/canal13/20...l_26022008.flv 
> ...


Son exactamente esos videos los que postea él.

----------


## KOTKIN

¡Que pasada el numero de Juan Ordeix en el que se entierra vivo y escapa!, ¿o no? (tambien realizado por Houdini, Banachek o Angel). 

En el congreso de Barcelona nos gusto mucho su número. No estoy intentando hacer la pelota, estoy diciendo la verdad pues nos gustó a todos.

La version del test de libro que mostró Juan Ordeix en la conferencia me parecio una auténtica maravilla, realmente impresionante, me encantó de verdad. Ese test en el que usaba el el libro: el señor se los anillos y adivinaba que elegirían la palabra JUVENTUD...

----------


## KarateDo

Hola gente, como estan?soy mago especializado en mentalismo, admiro a Juan Ordeix como también a Anthony Blake. Les puedo asegurar que la experiencia ganadora de la FISM, es realmente una gran experiencia(valga la redundancia), y no es para nada fácil, yo después de haber estudiado no lo pude sacar, ni con métodos de forzaje alguno(por algo el jurado y los magos lo aplaudieron de pie). No olvidemos que el propio David Copperfield le compró el truco. De modo tal que les pido a algunos que no sean tan envidiosos y sean un poco mas humildes, y reconozcan que es un gran mentalista Ordeix. No me atrevo a decir el mejor, porque creo que cada mentalista es el mejor en algunos aspectos. Pues bien, la persona que dijo que ese ``truco´´ es facil, lo invito a que se presente a la FISM, total se consagra como campeón de mentalismo, no sería mala idea, ¿no?simplemente solicito que sea una conversación un poco mas seria, y nada de envidia(me refiero a los que denigran a Ordeix. Saludos gente.
PD: Me registré hoy en el foro, pero voy a ir posteando mis experiencias, sin revelar trucos.

----------


## letang

La verdad es que la actuación de Ordeix en el nacional estuvo muy bien, pese a su forma de hablar que es un poco agobiante.

Pero yo me quedaría con el juego de los globos. El test de libro que hizo es un clásico, imagino que estará en todos los libros de mentalismo (no lo sé porque no tengo ninguno, pero lo he visto en varias versiones: anillo, clip...).

El juego de los globos con las predicciones dentro sí que me pareció una maravilla, y sobre todo porque aparentaba usar una cosa que explicó en la conferencia y en verdad no la usaba, estaba muy bien pensado "hasta para magos".

----------


## KarateDo

Sí, los test de libro son clásicos es verdad. Yo me refería al truco ganador de la FISM precisamente. El truco de los globos es muy bueno, yo lo sé hacer pero lógicamente no puedo revelarlo aquí. Si hay un post para topic revelados, lo revelaré siempre y cuando intercambiemos trucos:D(o mejor dicho experiencias en vez de trucos). Saludos gente, y muy buena la página.

----------


## letang

KarateDo, estaba respondiendo al mensaje anterior al tuyo que decía que lo que más le había gustado era el test de libro.

El número del FISM también es muy bueno, yo creo que tengo una idea sobre cómo puede ser, aunque parezca muy complicado, el efecto lo merece (como el de la lotería de Anthony Blake, pero más refinado).

Respecto al juego de los globos, creo que no deberías revelarlo, ni aunque sea intercambiando. Es un juego propio de Ordeix que ni siquiera quiso explicar en su conferencia cuando alguien le preguntó.

Yo también sé como es porque alguien, creo que Migue Ajo, me lo dijo mientras debatíamos posibles soluciones, y la suya era la más factible y perfectamente diseñada. Pero eso, creo que no debería explicarse abiertamente.

----------


## KarateDo

Totalmente de acuerdo. Respecto a la revelación del truco, desde ya que no lo voy a revelar, no sólo por las reglas del foro, sino por secreto profesional. Mi idea era intercambiarlo en todo caso con alguien por mensaje privado, pero con un mentalista de verdad, no un pseudomentalista que está aprendiendo. Saludos!

----------


## quiquem

> Totalmente de acuerdo. Respecto a la revelación del truco, desde ya que no lo voy a revelar, no sólo por las reglas del foro, sino por secreto profesional. Mi idea era intercambiarlo en todo caso con alguien por mensaje privado, pero con un mentalista de verdad, no un pseudomentalista que está aprendiendo. Saludos!


me permito recordarte es que estas en un foro de magia en donde la mayoria de lo que entran estan buscando informacion porque estan aprendiendo y estan muy interesados sobre todo en juegos que vieron en la tele y que funcionan....desconocer esto seria un error, por tanto guarda tu ego y tus conociemientos para quien te los pida....no enuncies nada y trabaja en tus juegos sin revelar los agenos...
cordiales saludos, Enrique

----------


## KarateDo

Evidentemente no has leído bien mi mensaje. Sin ánimo de ofender(pero ya que vos la empezaste)en primer lugar te digo que es ``ajeno´´ y no ``ageno´´. Segundo: Si hubieses leído bien mi mensaje, te hubieras dado cuenta que lo escribí al sólo efecto de intercambiar un truco POR PRIVADO, no así en público, pues es obvio que muchos que están aprendiendo pueden verlos. Espero que la próxima leas bien el mensaje antes que agredir tácitamente. Saludos.

----------


## quiquem

Tenes toda la razón ajeno es con J....perdón por el error de ortografía, aun asi pienso que nadie querra intercambiar trucos contigo con esos modales censurando a los aprendices y a los que no esten a tu altura. 
pero en fin....cada cual sus metodos.
Enrique

----------


## KarateDo

Demuestrame cuando HE CENSURADO A LOS APRENDICES?que estas diciendo?es una barbaridad. Si tu intención es que yo revele los trucos, no lo haré, y la palabra censura no tiene nada que ver con el tópico en cuestión. De todos modos, finalicemos esta charla porque se desvirtuará el post sino, y esa no es la intención. Creo que fui claro en que no pensé ni voy a intercambiar trucos en público, y en privado, te das cuenta quien es experto en mentalismo y quien no. Sin embargo, si sos mentalista deberías saber que los trucos por mas que se los reveles, algunos no los podrán hacer, pues llevan mucho estudio sobre todo de psicología. Invito nuevamente a retomar el post en cuestión, soslayando nuestras discrepancias. Saludos.

----------


## Pardo

Yo personalmente no veo nada malo en lo que dice KarateDo, es logico que no vaya a revelar secretos en público, ya que no està permitido, pero en privado, puede desvelar lo que quiera a quien quiera, y tambien es logico que según que cosas, solo se las quiera mostrar a gente que realmente entiende, y no a cualquiera que no conozca de nada, y no sabe si realmente le interesa la magia o no.... En fin, que no dice ninguna barbaridad!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## pujoman

yo me he perdido...que efecto mental hablais (o mejor dicho, donde verlo)??

un saludo

----------


## KarateDo

Muchas gracias Pardo por entender a lo que me refería. Saludos!

----------

